# Shropshire show 7th feb



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Are any of you going? :cornut:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hopefully!!!


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

where about is it please


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've entered so presumably will be going.

Liz


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Am stewarding but not showing this time


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

aurora said:


> where about is it please


Its at bingley hall, county show ground in stafford


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I am going with tinks breeder.

Going to get my show stuff as well.

Would be nice to meet up with you


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Jen,yes i will be there hun.
Sorry i've not been on for a while,been having problems with granddaughter and then i had to have my old greyhound Lady pts on Friday,so not been a very good month for me.xxxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I shall be going - my OH is stewarding so I will be hanging out with our friends who are showing a kit they have from me recently.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If we can all get to the show!


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm going, but like everyone says, if I can get there. Its three hours drive for me on a good day and at the moment we have alot of snow and its still snowing!! fingers crossed it will all be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Snowing here again now :mad2:

Sat is meant to be a clear sunny day at the venue and where I am approx 46 miles away. Hopefully the snow will be gone by tomorrow.

:thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We are not going to this show but good luck to all those that do go, please drive safely and have a great day CHRIS


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep,fingers crossed should be a great day for allVery best of British to all showing and have a great day to all visiting


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Yep,fingers crossed should be a great day for allVery best of British to all showing and have a great day to all visiting


I love your signature!! My occupation is Slave!! Most dont get it but I have a feeling you do


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Raggiestars said:


> I love your signature!! My occupation is Slave!! Most dont get it but I have a feeling you do


Thankyou Raggistars,i most certainly do:biggrin:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I just hope we can get in and out of the showground!

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,
Best of luck for tomorrow, I hope everyone stays safe and has a brilliant day. Looking forward to some show brags tomorrow night. I have terrible show withdrawal symptoms lol!!

Izzie


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Izzie,should be a good one..can't wait:thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi SK,

It used to be one of my favourites, I loved that venue and absolutely love the stalls, I hope it goes well for you.

Izzie


----------

